# Positive?



## MamaBear81

Is this positive? We BD’d yesterday but now he’s “too tired” tonight (whatever) and it’s so close I’m so sad. He said it will be fine tomorrow night. Thoughts?! Thanks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Almost!


----------



## MamaBear81

thank you ! Am I being too emotional or do you think tomorrow night will still be fine?! I want to throat punch him.... lol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tomorrow should still be fine! :)


----------



## MamaBear81

Thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## love.peace

I actually think every other day is better (in my experience) it gives sperm chance to build up. 
Every cycle I've fallen pregnant we've either done every other day or every 3 days. 
Good luck x


----------



## mummy2lola

I think every other day gives u the best chance hun,I reckon that’ll be positive tonight so doing it tomoz and yesterday is perfect xx


----------



## MamaBear81

love.peace said:


> I actually think every other day is better (in my experience) it gives sperm chance to build up.
> Every cycle I've fallen pregnant we've either done every other day or every 3 days.
> Good luck x

That’s a good point! Never thought about that :)


----------



## MamaBear81

mummy2lola said:


> I think every other day gives u the best chance hun,I reckon that’ll be positive tonight so doing it tomoz and yesterday is perfect xx


Thank you! That makes me feel better! He better not be “tired” tonight!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for tonight!


----------



## mummy2lola

MamaBear81 said:


> Thank you! That makes me feel better! He better not be “tired” tonight!


Even then they say because u dtd the day before then it’s fine but I remember with my first,I wouldn’t be having any of that.....” ur tired? UR tired? Trousers off lay back and shut up” xx


----------

